# Knock-knock-knock



## jpcoxdaytx (Oct 8, 2010)

A new alarm at the outer door.

I am a member in good standing with Holland Lodge No. 1; however, I recently moved to Dayton, Texas and I work in La Porte.  I'll soon be attending Dayton #825.

I'm glad to find this forum as my love for Freemasonry has been reignited, and hope to have some good discussions and camaraderie.

S&F.


----------



## peace out (Oct 8, 2010)

Howdy.


----------



## JTM (Oct 8, 2010)

welcome to da boards.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome to the boards!  I have a cousin, also a Mason, in La Porte.


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome to the board


----------



## jpcoxdaytx (Oct 8, 2010)

Dave,

I work for a company that does Turnarounds, Maintenance and Specialty Services, etc., for the petrochemicals.  If he works in this industry here in La Porte, I'd be interested in meeting him.

Please feel free to email me backchannel (jpcoxdaytx@yahoo.com).


----------



## jpcoxdaytx (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks, brothers, for the kind welcome.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Oct 8, 2010)

jpcoxdaytx said:


> Dave,
> 
> I work for a company that does Turnarounds, Maintenance and Specialty Services, etc., for the petrochemicals. If he works in this industry here in La Porte, I'd be interested in meeting him.
> 
> Please feel free to email me backchannel (jpcoxdaytx@yahoo.com).



He actually works as a police sergeant in La Porte.  I believe he is a member of Pasadena #1155.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome to Masons of Texas!


----------



## mark! (Oct 8, 2010)

From one newbie here to another, welcome Brother.  These is so much great information, and great brethren here it's amazing.  Pull up a chair and stay a while.


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome aboard jpcoxdaytx.


----------



## Nate Riley (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome! I live just up the road in Tarkington. I am at Tarkington Prairie Lodge #498 in Cleveland.  We meet on the first and third Thursdays, as does Dayton and Liberty (I believe), so that makes it hard to visit other lodges in the county.  You should find the Dayton Lodge to your liking I have been to some of their degrees.  You won't need a jacket and tie, either!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forums enjoy your stay.


----------

